# another suggestion



## DarkKnight (Oct 27, 2002)

Yeah, and about those pages.   We've already seen that this is a very active forum (and will probably grow with time).  I've noticed, however, that topics drop off the front page like flies hitting a bug zapper.  topics only stay up for a few hours before it gets pushed back to the next page.  So i think you should double the size of each page in forums.  It'll be more conveniant and people looking for things like roms would be more likely to see another post about it.  Just a thought...


----------



## D2_ (Oct 27, 2002)

yeah ive also noticed as well, it would be good as when some1 wants their thread desperately answered,but than they find out that their thread wasnt answered because it was pushed back into the second page


----------



## Alexander (Oct 27, 2002)

we are considering the option..


----------



## El Diablo (Oct 27, 2002)

It's happing to me to...


----------



## zErO (Oct 27, 2002)

ya, it's been bugging me, and that's a great idea! you guys should really consider it.


----------



## SMN (Oct 27, 2002)

can't that be set in the user control pannel ?


----------



## zErO (Oct 27, 2002)

ya,  i think it can, i forgot about that too. but the thing is, we want other people t ohave the double page thing, so people reply to your post.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 27, 2002)

no theres no option for that in the control panel


----------



## zErO (Oct 27, 2002)

hmmmm. there usually is. and d2, are you aware that your avatar is not working? or is that just me?


----------



## D2_ (Oct 27, 2002)

.......ah shit, now i remember y i had my avatar uploaded to my site


----------



## zErO (Oct 27, 2002)

lol. well you guys should consider this KiVan


----------



## DarkKnight (Oct 28, 2002)

QUOTE(SMN @ Oct 27 2002 said:


> can't that be set in the user control pannel ?


you'll see alot of people that just join for requesting one or two games.  Those people (along with a few people who actually plan on posting) rarely change their settings.  If you set a default for the whole board for this, people who first join can see the other request topics easier, and they're also not likely to read beyond the first page.  By making the default setting to include more topics per page on a forum, people will more likely see the game they want and wont post another repititive request.  I think this is a great idea, and is well worth considering.


----------



## drabag (Oct 28, 2002)

sorry but the most important in this forum is RULES. Who read them ? are they enough complete ( concerning rom request for example )? are they enough moderators for such a traffic ? 
what is your advice ???


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 28, 2002)

maybe the guy wants to save room on his page but still it will be better then flicking through half a dozen pages to find your post & see IF some one replyed to your old post, hopeful kivan will fix this in the near future


----------



## Alexander (Oct 28, 2002)

added to 25 per page


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 28, 2002)

wtf?!? these guys are like wizards they make things happen..........& FAST


----------



## D2_ (Oct 28, 2002)

QUOTE(drabag @ Oct 28 2002 said:


> are they enough moderators for such a traffic ?


no there r not. sure they seem to have it under control now,but considering how poplular this site is,only more and more ppl will come on in. thats y i think there should be at least 1 mod for each forum(although i understand that this board has only started,so assigning mods will take a little while)


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 15, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0347^^


----------

